# Forgot to print-out Ryanair itinerary



## nod (17 May 2006)

When I booked a return flight last week,I forgot to printout the itineraryfor the flight. I've checked the website and cannot see any way of doing this, any ideas?


----------



## woods (17 May 2006)

Have you checked your inbox.
They send you an email confirming everything.


----------



## bond-007 (17 May 2006)

woods said:
			
		

> Have you checked your inbox.
> They send you an email confirming everything.


Not always. Last few times I booked there was no email confirmation.


----------



## wavelength (17 May 2006)

If I ever booked with Ryanair on-line it was always clarified on line. Is there a help-line on the site you can call, Im sure they have some means of dealing with such a problem as Im sure it is a common one.


----------



## DrMoriarty (17 May 2006)

If you noted down the reservation number you should be able to access it from the website (look for the 'Change/reconfirm booking' button at the top right).


----------



## pernickety (18 May 2006)

usually Ryanair send the confirmation email but I have to say the last 2 times I booked they didn't. the message at the end of the booking says "please print off this page" and not "you will receive a confirmation email shortly" or whatever the wording used to be.

Once I forgot to bring my confirmation email and they were able to look me up using my name/contact details at the check-in desk so all was OK.

good luck, hope it works out!


----------



## coleen (18 May 2006)

dr moriarty correct go in to re confirm bookings and give credit card details and you will be able to print out details again but you do not have to have print out only confirmation no i travel often with ryan air and confirmation no fine but you can get print out this way also


----------



## nod (18 May 2006)

Thanks everyone,just getting to read the replies now. I didn't receive a confirmation email and I don't have the confirmation number,I had finished the process before I realised my mistake. Hopefully,they will accept my photo id at the check-in !


----------



## Havana (25 May 2006)

Maybe to late but if you just ring them they will send you the confirmation by email. I deleted my confirmation email so got number off the website and they sent it no problem at all.


----------



## Buckshee (27 May 2006)

The last few  times I've used the glorious Ryanair thay didn't require the print out OR the booking reference number (even though I had it with me ).  The check-in people just looked at the name on my passport and located it on their printed out manifest,  crossed it off their list and then handed over a boarding card.   Happy days.


----------



## Ursula (28 May 2006)

dont worry, I've done that before! When you check in they will have your details or they may just send you over to the ticket desk to get a print out of your itinerary. you can always call Ryanair anyway to confirm however you may be left on hold for a while!


----------



## Guest127 (28 May 2006)

6 of us went to a game in birmingham a few years ago. long story but we got seperated on the sunday , arrived at the airport for check in and of course the others had the printout. ryanair check in  girls just crossed us off the list as above, no problem.


----------

